# USEF/Jockey Club Searching Help?



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Does she have a lip tattoo? Without that info I'm pretty sure it will be hard to track down her info.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Not sure - I'll check when I try her tomorrow.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Has she shown USEF, or was she just registered with them? I couldn't find her results this way, but you can play around with it to see:

Horse Results Search

I also couldn't find her on Equibase, which makes me think you have the name wrong. I haven't had Equibase fail me yet! ;-)

http://www.equibase.com/profiles/Results.cfm?type=Horse


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> Has she shown USEF, or was she just registered with them? I couldn't find her results this way, but you can play around with it to see:
> 
> Horse Results Search
> 
> ...


Yep, she's shown extensively over the past 11 years (Devon Horse and Pony Show, Ludwigs, etc).

And I just found her listed under the name, "Dark Star" with Nina Davidowski as her owner, but no results for showing? Which is very odd, as I know (and have seen a lot of video) of her placing at various shows.

Ah well. I'll just ask when I see her


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

In any case I don't think I'm getting her lol. The guy I was supposed to be leasing with couldn't ride her a ****, and she was HOT HOT HOT. I was pretty good on her, but for my first real horse, she's not what I want.


----------

